# Recommended USB Wireless Adapters for FreeBSD with Kismet



## alharaka (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in the market for a USB wireless adapter.  I want one that will work with FreeBSD and be able to monitor traffic with kismet, aircrack-ng, or any of the usual suspects.  I am currently looking at this Alfa AWUS036NH.  It appears it works with different flavors, like BackTrack.  Has anyone successfully used one of these?  Are there other USB wireless adapters that perform well on FreeBSD with this purpose in mind?


----------

